# Before and After



## growinggirls (May 27, 2006)

There are lots of amazing Hot BBW pics about but not many before and after pics. Its a massive turn on to see how much you've grown.


----------



## Coop (May 27, 2006)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/images/bfa/

Will these do for now?


----------



## pointandlaugh (May 27, 2006)

Coop said:


> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/images/bfa/
> 
> Will these do for now?



weird. r they 4 real?


----------



## Frogman (May 27, 2006)

Here are a few for your viewing pleasure :


----------



## pointandlaugh (May 27, 2006)

Frogman said:


> Here are a few for your viewing pleasure :



do u kno her. i want 2 c mor. she is hott.


----------



## Frogman (May 27, 2006)

^I wish. As I recall, she came and went a couple years ago. It would be a miracle if she came back after continued gaining. *kneels down and prays*


----------



## growinggirls (May 27, 2006)

awesome mate


----------



## herin (May 27, 2006)

Here are two comparison pics of me. . .
View attachment 6320
View attachment 6321


----------



## shy guy (May 28, 2006)

herin said:


> Here are two comparison pics of me. . .
> View attachment 6320
> View attachment 6321


In one word...HOT!!!!...later


----------



## herin (May 28, 2006)

You are way too sweet! :wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

shy guy said:


> In one word...HOT!!!!...later


You said it, dude! Mine saying! Hotter than hot!


----------



## Coop (May 28, 2006)

You look cute in both pics!!!


----------



## BaronAaron (May 28, 2006)

herin said:


> Here are two comparison pics of me. . .
> View attachment 6320
> View attachment 6321



Ok, you don't know me and I don't mean anything by this, but you are pretty freakin' HOT. Hot then---hotter now. DAYM


----------



## BaronAaron (May 28, 2006)

Frogman said:


> Here are a few for your viewing pleasure :



OMG these are FREAKING UNBELIEVABLE. Especially the young lady from behind, with the tatoos. Those new fat rolls on her back, the wider butt are incredible..........thanks...................................!


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 28, 2006)

Frogman said:


>



She had great hair.


----------



## Phalloidium (May 28, 2006)

herin said:


> You are way too sweet! :wubu:



We know there's more to come


----------



## herin (May 29, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> You said it, dude! Mine saying! Hotter than hot!



Thank you Wolfie! :smitten: 



Coop said:


> You look cute in both pics!!!



Thanks Coop! They're two of my favorites.



BaronAaron said:


> Ok, you don't know me and I don't mean anything by this, but you are pretty freakin' HOT. Hot then---hotter now. DAYM



Well thanks, I haven't gotten a DAYM in a while!  



Phalloidium said:


> We know there's more to come!



How do you know that? Umm. . .nevermind.


----------



## Phalloidium (May 29, 2006)

herin said:


> How do you know that? Umm. . .nevermind.



I know your eating habits


----------



## herin (May 29, 2006)

Phalloidium said:


> I know your eating habits



Oh yeah. :eat1: :eat2: :eat1: Well don't go telling everyone!


----------



## Phalloidium (May 29, 2006)

herin said:


> Oh yeah. :eat1: :eat2: :eat1: Well don't go telling everyone!



Your the one who boasts about her weight gain on this very board lol


----------



## herin (May 29, 2006)

Phalloidium said:


> Your the one who boasts about her weight gain on this very board lol



Whatever.  You love it!


----------



## Phalloidium (May 29, 2006)

herin said:


> Whatever.  You love it!



Damn straight. Get back to your chili! lol


----------



## herin (May 29, 2006)

Phalloidium said:


> Damn straight. Get back to your chili! lol



:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## Phalloidium (May 29, 2006)

herin said:


> :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1:



That's a little more like it!


----------



## herin (May 29, 2006)

Phalloidium said:


> That's a little more like it!



I aim to please!


----------



## Phalloidium (May 29, 2006)

herin said:


> I aim to please!



I aim for the middle of the bowl so I don't piss all over the seat!


----------



## herin (May 29, 2006)

Phalloidium said:


> I aim for the middle of the bowl so I don't piss all over the seat!



Good to know.


----------



## Phalloidium (May 29, 2006)

herin said:


> Good to know.



You want me for my talents! lol


----------



## herin (May 29, 2006)

Phalloidium said:


> You want me for my talents! lol



Your talents. riiiiight.


----------



## Phalloidium (May 29, 2006)

herin said:


> Your talents. riiiiight.



Hey, I'm trying to save your face here.


----------



## herin (May 29, 2006)

Phalloidium said:


> Hey, I'm trying to save your face here.



Oh don't worry, I love your talents.


----------



## Phalloidium (May 29, 2006)

herin said:


> Oh don't worry, I love your talents.



I should start a fan club lol


----------



## Falling Boy (May 31, 2006)

herin said:


> Here are two comparison pics of me. . .
> View attachment 6320
> View attachment 6321




Herin the hottie That sure brightened my shitty day!


----------



## secret_gainer (May 31, 2006)

herin said:


> Here are two comparison pics of me. . .
> View attachment 6320
> View attachment 6321



I can say all day how Impressed i am! :wubu:


----------



## herin (May 31, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> Herin the hottie That sure brightened my shitty day!



Well, I'm glad I was able to brighten it up. New! Improved! She whitens and brightens! With new oxy-action!!! Lord almighty, I need to stop now. But thanks sweetie!



secret_gainer said:


> I can say all day how Impressed i am! :wubu:



Say it!! Say it!! Lol! Thank you!


----------



## GPL (Jun 9, 2006)

secret_gainer said:


> I can say all day how Impressed i am! :wubu:




Wow Herin!
You are cuter than cute and fatter than fat! Hehe.
It is more than awesome to see such progress on a woman!!!
Extremely hot how your big soft belly looks in both pics. Please tell us what weight you had in both pics and what your future plans are...

Thank you for posting!

Supertight hugs, bellyrubs, GPL.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey all you sexy people! :kiss2: 
I made one comparison pic for a friend a while back, and it's Dimensions friendly, so I thought I'd share.





I know, I'm smoking in the first pic..icky! I'm doing good on my most recent quit attempt though ... 10 days so far!
I had chosen these pix based on my pose, and it was very hard for me to find similar poses I wasn't completely naked in. *giggles*
You can definately see the way my hips have filled out over the last few years. My belly has dropped, and even protruded a bit. I need to scrounge around for a more recent pic to add. I'll bet I'm even plumper...:shocked:


----------



## herin (Jun 10, 2006)

GPL said:


> Wow Herin!
> You are cuter than cute and fatter than fat! Hehe.
> It is more than awesome to see such progress on a woman!!!
> Extremely hot how your big soft belly looks in both pics. Please tell us what weight you had in both pics and what your future plans are...
> ...



Thank you so much!! I was at about 355-360 in the first pic and at 400 in the second pic. As far as plans go. . .well I want at least another 150.  Thank you again, GPL!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Jun 10, 2006)

:eat1: 
Voila!
XO
Velvet


----------



## GPL (Jun 10, 2006)

Hmmmm Velvet! You are a wonder of nature! Art of the most pure definition. You are just SUPER!!!
Thank you for posting, sexy babe. MMMMWAHHHHHH!!!

Tight hugs, GPL.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 10, 2006)

Thank you! If you dig pears there is a possibility you will like how ripe I got over time Glad you like!
Take care,
Velvet



GPL said:


> Hmmmm Velvet! You are a wonder of nature! Art of the most pure definition. You are just SUPER!!!
> Thank you for posting, sexy babe. MMMMWAHHHHHH!!!
> 
> Tight hugs, GPL.


----------



## Brent Righteous (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm pretty sure before and after shots are some of the best things ever thought of.


----------



## Tragdor (Jun 15, 2006)

Brent Righteous said:


> I'm pretty sure before and after shots are some of the best things ever thought of.




I think Hot Pockets, the graphic the novel _Watchmen_, and weekends top before and after pictures but I agree with the sentiment.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 15, 2006)

Tragdor said:


> I think Hot Pockets, the graphic the novel _Watchmen_, and weekends top before and after pictures but I agree with the sentiment.


"Hello, Rorschach. How are you today?"

"In prison. Yourself?"


----------



## Tragdor (Jun 15, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "Hello, Rorschach. How are you today?"
> 
> "In prison. Yourself?"




let's not forget

"Oh Uh Yeah Yeah, Those were great times Rorschach. Great times. Whatever happened to them?"

"You quit"


----------



## BaronAaron (Jun 16, 2006)

herin said:


> Here are two comparison pics of me. . .
> View attachment 6320
> View attachment 6321



Oh, my God! Those comp pics are UNBELIEVABLY SEXY!     Thanks so much for posting them...! love your smile too.


----------



## BaronAaron (Jun 16, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> Hey all you sexy people! :kiss2:
> I made one comparison pic for a friend a while back, and it's Dimensions friendly, so I thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, my dear LORD, that is an AMAZING comp. pic! I especially love how your arms have just gotten huge as well as the dropped belly...


----------



## BaronAaron (Jun 16, 2006)

Velvet said:


> :eat1:
> Voila!
> XO
> Velvet




Yet another example of a delicious difference...you looked great then, you look great now!


----------



## Velvet (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks Aaron! 





BaronAaron said:


> Yet another example of a delicious difference...you looked great then, you look great now!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jun 17, 2006)

Velvet said:


> :eat1:
> Voila!
> XO
> Velvet




You just brightened my day, lovely lady!


Hugs


Dennis


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 19, 2006)

BaronAaron said:


> Oh, my dear LORD, that is an AMAZING comp. pic! I especially love how your arms have just gotten huge as well as the dropped belly...



Hi BaronAaron  Thanky much hunny! I'm glad you like that. I need to find some recent pics that match older pic poses so you can see how big I am this year :eat1: I've certainly not missed any meals lol!:kiss2:


----------



## Velvet (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey darling Dennis!
Its lovely to 'see' you, charming as ever you are!
Big kiss to you, thanks!
Velvet 




Still a Skye fan said:


> You just brightened my day, lovely lady!
> 
> 
> Hugs
> ...


----------



## shy guy (Jun 22, 2006)

Velvet said:


> :eat1:
> Voila!
> XO
> Velvet


Dang how could I have missed this:doh: Wow Velvet that is one Amazing gain:smitten: I guess this why all FA's look at you as a Legend(well I do any way)...later


----------



## shy guy (Jun 22, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> Hey all you sexy people! :kiss2:
> I made one comparison pic for a friend a while back, and it's Dimensions friendly, so I thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> ...


Dam!!!!!:shocked::smitten: Candy my god you have Grown!!1:eat2::smitten: Great pic sweetheart...later


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 22, 2006)

shy guy said:


> Dam!!!!!:shocked::smitten: Candy my god you have Grown!!1:eat2::smitten: Great pic sweetheart...later




Aww thank you hunny  I have grown a bit there, haven't I? lol


----------



## iLoveBugles (Jun 26, 2006)

For those who admire girls gaining weight there are actual paysites that is all about girls overeating and gaining weight. But it would be nice to see more bfa pics in here...


----------



## Velvet (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Shyguy,
Wow, you certainly know how to make a girl's day! THANKS!!!:kiss2: 
BXO
Velvet





shy guy said:


> Dang how could I have missed this:doh: Wow Velvet that is one Amazing gain:smitten: I guess this why all FA's look at you as a Legend(well I do any way)...later


----------



## fanofdimensions (Aug 31, 2006)

either way you're hot, but you know I love your abundant pear shape! now if only I could dip you entirely in chocolate and have you for dessert ;-) :eat2: 



Velvet said:


> :eat1:
> Voila!
> XO
> Velvet


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 1, 2006)

iLoveBugles said:


> For those who admire girls gaining weight there are actual paysites that is all about girls overeating and gaining weight. But it would be nice to see more bfa pics in here...


Of course there are, but why do you think we're here in a free forum? =p


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 1, 2006)

opppss...it was a nudie butt pic...sorry guys..i will look for something "clothed"...lol:kiss2:


----------



## Velvet (Sep 3, 2006)

As long as you share the chocolate, preferably dark or that See's hard toffee enrobed in chocolate, mmmm now you've got me hungry for chocloate:eat1: 
;o)
kisses, thanks,
Velvet





fanofdimensions said:


> either way you're hot, but you know I love your abundant pear shape! now if only I could dip you entirely in chocolate and have you for dessert ;-) :eat2:


----------

